# SwamperGene



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hornet said:


> Hey Gene take a bow,i see your old nail trick being applied and working for guys.:wave:
> That's still one of the best tips going,simplicity in it's finest form.
> BTW,thanks for that tip,it's still working on my old track,and will be getting implimented on the new one:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Rick


 
Thanks Rick


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Don't get a BIG head now. :dude::tongue:


----------

